# Identification Help, Please And Thanks.



## Jewelman13 (Feb 8, 2016)

So my parents sent me a photo of a tin type found while restoring an antique pie safe. It's been passed down from family member to family member. He found it tucked in the back of one of the shelves.  My father knows I have a passion for bikes and so he sent me copy of the tin type. I would like to know what kind of bicycle it is and maybe get my hands on one.... All I have for photos is this:






Ps I know the photo is backwards. That's how my father sent it to me. 

I hope the photos are helpful. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 9, 2016)

Where are the gurus??!!


----------



## catfish (Feb 9, 2016)

The photo isn't a negative... I don't think it's backwards. There were a few years, and a few MFGs that had the chain drive on the left side. I know Crawfords had them that way for a year or two. You might have better luck asking on the Wheelman site.


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 9, 2016)

it is a tin type photo , that process reverses items like chain side , bell , brake handles etc ,mirror image , is what it sometimes appears..... , sometimes a right angle prism would be used to correct the reversing left to right , C L A S S , dismissed


----------



## bricycle (Feb 9, 2016)

Fork and badge kinda look 1900 Iver-esque.


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 9, 2016)

What do you guys think about a Racycle?


----------



## Wcben (Feb 9, 2016)

Don't think its Racycle, haven't seen a badge like that before, plus the whole chainwheel question and that looks like a one piece crank..... Cool bike but I dont think its a Racycle!


----------



## filmonger (Feb 10, 2016)

Interesting project.


----------



## bombollis (Feb 10, 2016)

Rambler? The rims look like G&J... Also the chain wheel spider seems to match G&J


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 11, 2016)

filmonger said:


> View attachment 284404 View attachment 284405 Interesting project.





Tell me more about this "Eagle" head badge. That looks really close to the shape of my great grandfathers bike pic.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 11, 2016)

I was able to make the photo a negative... But don't know if it did anything worth doing...


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 11, 2016)

A albumin print not tin type. Eagle looks like it


----------



## ejlwheels (Feb 11, 2016)

chainwheel resembles 1900ish Sears Napoleon


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 11, 2016)

Here's a close up photo of the head badge, using a few filters. Tried to clean it up to see if I could get a clearer image... 

 

I pulled this image off of google of a 1900's Sears Napoleon bicycle ad. It sure looks like the chain ring and bike... 



The mystery continues...


----------



## bricycle (Feb 11, 2016)

Jewelman13 said:


> So my parents sent me a photo of a tin type found while restoring an antique pie safe. It's been passed down from family member to family member. He found it tucked in the back of one of the shelves.  My father knows I have a passion for bikes and so he sent me copy of the tin type. I would like to know what kind of bicycle it is and maybe get my hands on one.... All I have for photos is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Guess badge is different...? but similar fork style (pg 15 post 286) http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/iv...ng-place-for-dating-ij-bicycles.37533/page-15


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 11, 2016)

The characteristics of your frame appears to be mid-late 1890's (pre the ABC consortium), which accounted for over 100 bike manufacturers and jobbers…hard to discern the maker without the head badge…chainrings were not always proprietary.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 11, 2016)

FYI, I checked all 13 pages of this particular thread... no badge matching it. http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/vintage-head-badges-photos.26320/


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 12, 2016)

fordsnake said:


> The characteristics of your frame appears to be mid-late 1890's (pre the ABC consortium), which accounted for over 100 bike manufacturers and jobbers…hard to discern the maker without the head badge…chainrings were not always proprietary.





Who's bike is that? That looks like the one pictured in my photo. Looks to be just like it but with a different head badge. My photo head badge might have been a particular store that sold a few bikes... But never got documented.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Mar 16, 2016)

Mirror image of the bike...


----------



## pelletman (Mar 16, 2016)

I don't think this is the same bike but there are similarities.

Chain ring, front fork

http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5059&SearchTerms=restore+or+preserve


----------



## Jewelman13 (Dec 5, 2016)

On the hunt to find this bike. Was told it might also be an "Elgin King"...


----------



## Jewelman13 (Dec 5, 2016)

On the hunt for this bicycle... was told it might also be an "Elgin King"...?


----------

